
Show HN: Super Markup World - rocky1138
http://supermarkupworld.daggasoft.com/
======
tonyle
Nice concept, reminds me of vim adventures. One thing that would be nice is if
you can disable moving the arrow keys while typing. It's a bit annoying to
have your character jump and run off to his doom when you start editing the
text.

------
sphericalgames
You can complete this with just one div. Just jump up and when it get to the
desired jump height simply click create. Before I click create the new div has
a new bottom offset which is a raised platform from the previous platform
position that the player lands on.

------
rocky1138
Friends and I created this for the hack.summit() hackathon this past weekend.
It's a game to teach beginners HTML. You've got to platform jump to the warp
portal using divs that YOU create!

Any feedback?

~~~
trolldan
Second level I'm assuming the regular way to pass it is to create stairs.
However I just used css transform to rotate the div to make a climbing plane
but the guy just jumps through it. Neat concept though.

~~~
rocky1138
So many people did that. I totally forgot about transforms. It's in the works
to fix :)

------
jason_slack
The UI reminds me of some of the first levels in Super Meat Boy.

